# Is Classical Music For Hipsters?



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

I was talking with a friend today about Beethoven and Stravinsky today and she kept telling me that it was a hipster interest. Seeing that it's not really culturally relevant anymore I sort of understand why she says so. 

Do you think classical music is a hipster sub-culture? if not, why not? I'm a bit troubled about this personally


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Why care? If you enjoy it that's all that matters. You should never let other people decide what you should and shouldn't like. I would say it's very judgemental of your friend and rather narrow minded too.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

On the "yes, classical music is for hipsters" side, it must be said there is a certain strain of contemporary classical that gets reviewed in places like Pitchfork.
And here's a picture of So Percussion:








On the other, rather more convincing, side, just look at TC. There's all sorts of people here, many of whom couldn't tell a hipster from a hamster.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

I don't even have a beard, for example!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Some composers might appeal more than others.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't even know what a hipster is. In a few years it'll be just another dated label.

...and Beethoven will go on...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I am interested in classical music. My son tells me that I am a hipster. And I *do* have a beard. QED.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm absolutely not a hipster, had to google it.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

It seems to me that a large number of things are dismissed using that term, which is now firmly pejorative:

_Person A: I'm into green woodworking.

Person B: What a hipster!

Person A: I do a lot of gardening these days.

Person B: Only hipsters do gardening...and old people!

Person A: I've taken up jazz flute.

Person B: Why are you behaving like a hipster?!_

Does it mean anything at all in this context? What I'd like you to do OP is ask your friend for some sort of explanation as to why listening to this music is for hipsters, and then tell us her answer.


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

Your friend is ignorant if she believes only hipsters listen to classical music. We so loosely use that term these days don't we?

Classical Music is culturally relevant because we have forums and colleges dedicated to it, as well as billions of dollars in patron donations and concerts. I couldn't possibly understand why someone may think it isn't culturally relevant.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> I was talking with a friend today about Beethoven and Stravinsky today and she kept telling me that it was a hipster interest. Seeing that it's not really culturally relevant anymore I sort of understand why she says so.


True or not true who cares. Most intelligent educated people have interests that are not in the main stream culture, and might seem not culturally relevant to some. Who cares. You want to restore vintage tractors, collect Bruce Springsteen vinyl or first edition Batman comics, raise pure bred yorkies, go fly fishing, write sonnets, who cares. Do what you love, as often as possible.

My response to such a friend would be, tongue in cheek: "...and your point is..." or "you say that as if its a bad thing"

Since when is anti-hipsterism more important than following your passions.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I don't know what music hipsters use to listen to but I think classical music has an attraction to snobs because classical music is 'highbrow' and elitist while pop music is deemed vulgar and populist.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Too cool for hipsters


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Well, I do like some of the Czech composers. Does that make me Bohemian or a fan of the Bohemian lifestyle? :lol:

According to the famed _Stuff White People_ Like blog, a guide to hipsters, appearing to enjoy classical music is a sign of a "white person" (again, meaning a hipster in this case). So I guess only pretending to like classical music is a hipster thing, but actually liking it is not a hipster thing.

https://stuffwhitepeoplelike.com/2008/09/01/108-appearing-to-enjoy-classical-music/

An unfortunate part of working on a college campus is that I do run into hipsters. None of them that I've met appear to like classical music. They prefer "vintage" pop music and indie pop music. Some might even consider classical music to be elitist and racist (even though classical music concerts are probably even more diverse than the concerts of the music they listen to, hipster logic for you).


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

What exactly is wrong with being a hipster?


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

Ah, the common trap hole:

1. What I like is normal.
2. What you like is different from what I like.
3. You must be, like, totally weird or something.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

David OByrne said:


> I was talking with a friend today about Beethoven and Stravinsky today and she kept telling me that it was a hipster interest. Seeing that it's not really culturally relevant anymore I sort of understand why she says so.
> 
> Do you think classical music is a hipster sub-culture? if not, why not? I'm a bit troubled about this personally


It's for those who like to hear it.
If there's someone who listen to it just for fashion who cares.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

lextune said:


> I don't even know what a hipster is. In a few years it'll be just another dated label.
> 
> ...and Beethoven will go on...


well, actually I think that the term hipster was introduced in the forties for jazz listeners into new things like Charlie Parker or Thelonious Monk (and bebop in general). Today it seems it's more a derogative term for persons who choose to wear or listen things just because it's fashionable.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

When I go to a concert and look around I see 95% grey and white hair. Some of them are too old to have been hippies, let alone hipsters.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> What exactly is wrong with being a hipster?


I don't understand this either. If it's just being someone with interests outside the "mainstream", why should that be looked down upon? I suppose some people see hipsters as trying too hard, purposefully avoiding things that are popular and seeking out what's not in order to appear "different", but for me, there's none of that. I like what I like. If it happens to be "hipster", who cares?



DeepR said:


> When I go to a concert and look around I see 95% grey and white hair. Some of them are too old to have been hippies, let alone hipsters.


As a teen I would go to concerts in SF and I know I was one of maybe 2 people under 20 there. Even now that I'm almost 21 I still see very few young people at classical concerts.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Well, I do like some of the Czech composers. Does that make me Bohemian or a fan of the Bohemian lifestyle? :lol:
> 
> According to the famed _Stuff White People_ Like blog, a guide to hipsters, appearing to enjoy classical music is a sign of a "white person" (again, meaning a hipster in this case). So I guess only pretending to like classical music is a hipster thing, but actually liking it is not a hipster thing.
> 
> ...


I believe you need to get your ears Czeched.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Klassik said:


> An unfortunate part of working on a college campus is that I do run into hipsters. None of them that I've met appear to like classical music. They prefer "vintage" pop music and indie pop music. Some might even consider classical music to be elitist and racist (even though classical music concerts are probably even more diverse than the concerts of the music they listen to, hipster logic for you).


I also love indie music--might be my second-favorite genre after classical. Maybe I _am_ a hipster 

I do know some classical fans on campus; they tend to be very nerdy, but I wouldn't call them "hipsters". They've gone with me to a few concerts of the Stanford Symphony Orchestra, and I also know a musician in the orchestra. But that's about it as far as classical fans my age go. I definitely know some people who consider classical music elitist (and going by some fans I've met online, that's not an unfounded stereotype), though I've never heard anyone call it "racist".


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

For some reason I can't recall reading of too many instances of hipsters fist-bumping while listening to Boulez's _Pli selon pli_ on the car stereo when on their way to the bistro.


----------



## Forss (May 12, 2017)

The so-called hipsters are too shallow to ever be interested in something with genuine enthusiasm (alas, for them it is all for show!), and that is why they cannot imagine someone being interested in (e.g.) classical music _for its own sake_, as it were. This following passage from Weininger's _Sex and Character_ illustrates the problem fairly well: "Great men take themselves and the things around them too seriously to be 'clever' more often than once in a while. People who are nothing but clever are impious people; they are people who are not really overcome by things, who never take a sincere and profound interest in things, in whom there is nothing struggling long and hard toward being born. Their only concern is that their thought should glitter and sparkle like a brilliantly cut diamond, not that it should also illuminate anything."


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> It seems to me that a large number of things are dismissed using that term, which is now firmly pejorative:
> 
> _Person A: I'm into green woodworking.
> 
> ...


Woodworking and jazz flute sounds really hipstery.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Hipsters refer to the 'hip' jazz aficionadas in the '40s. The new hipster's look is retro/vintage made hip again by a punky glossy such as tattoos. I guess Tom Waits was the first (new) hipster! I think the hipster look is absolutely gorgeous but with classical music it has nothing to do:


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

elgars ghost said:


> For some reason I can't recall reading of too many instances of hipsters fist-bumping while listening to Boulez's _Pli selon pli_ on the car stereo when on their way to the bistro.


That's because hipsters hug, not fist-bump. They also ride bikes, not cars. And bistros are so 2016; it's all about tapas bars now. And puh-leeze, but _Pli selon pli_ is Boulez's most overplayed work; real fans listen to _Messagesquisse_.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Sloe said:


> Woodworking and jazz flute sounds really hipstery.


Get out of it! Can you imagine even trying to straddle a wood-shaving horse in those tight jeans? And getting all those wood-chips in your manicured beard?

Jazz flute is for bosses. Just ask Ron Burgundy.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought a hipster was someone who chased current fads for the sake of looking cool, or retaining some semblance of still being young and "with it." I don't see any way that classical music would fit into this definition. I am certainly not hip. Indeed, I am not even square . . . I am positively cubic.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I believe you need to get your ears Czeched.


Are you saying Dvořák is for hipsters? :lol:

It seems that everyone has a different definition of what a hipster is, but to me it describes the people who all talk about being different, but then end up looking and sounding just like their other hipster friends.

I am interested in analog A-V media as a hobby. I also associate hipsters with analog media, but they seem attracted to it _purposely_ because it sounds low-fi if played back improperly or with poor equipment.  I guess it's fine if that's what they want to hear (but why they want to hear that is another question), but I don't want them ruining the sound of classical music recordings. Then again, I've never seen these hipsters associating themselves with classical music so I'm not too worried about that.

Hipster panties on beautiful women are a good thing though!


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

JAS said:


> someone who chased current fads


 no, it's the opposite. "Current fads" are what the mainstream media sell us :lol:


----------



## David OByrne (Dec 1, 2016)

elgars ghost said:


> For some reason I can't recall reading of too many instances of hipsters fist-bumping while listening to Boulez's _Pli selon pli_ on the car stereo when on their way to the bistro.


umm, vinyl? Brahms?


----------



## Gradeaundera (Jun 30, 2016)

I don't listen to a lot of classical music but the intellectual types remind me strongly of hipsters and vinyl worriers. Makes me sick. 

Nobody cares how much Mozart you've studied or about Bach's toilet installation really, give me a break please


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Hipster used to mean a person not interested in the mainstream - and they're still around with their weird interests - at least weird according to those who have yet to challenge commercial influences, the mainstream press, the mainstream pop music, the mainstream literature, the mainstream or conventional thinking, or just about anything of surface interest that might benefit everyone by being challenged for its exploitive or commercial qualities. So there are still hipsters around even though the word and its mostly unconventional connotations has mostly been forgotten. The word itself became strongly associated with the beatnik and modern jazz (Charlie Parker) era of the late 1940s & through the 1950s, when people were starting to be more interested in living a creative, experimental, Bohemian lifestyle, some alienated by the War. Cool, man, cool.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I presume I'm not a hipster since without suspenders I have a hard time holding my pants up. But I rarely wear suspenders. I'm too hip for that.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I presume I'm not a hipster since without suspenders I have a hard time holding my pants up. But I rarely wear suspenders. I'm too hip for that.


I'm pretty sure suspenders are in again.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> I'm pretty sure suspenders are in again.


Damn. And I just bought a nice navy blue set. Don't tell me navy blue is in too.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

I visit some second hand shops at times to look for classical CDs/cassettes. These second hand shops are frequently visited by hipsters and others. I don't always look at the record stacks, but I notice that the classical LPs hardly ever sell. They just stay in the bins for a long time until they are probably purged and thrown away. They are like Ferrante & Teicher albums, Firestone Christmas albums, and Jane Fonda Workout Records in that regard. I guess this means the hipsters aren't too interested in them! :lol:


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Nereffid said:


> On the "yes, classical music is for hipsters" side, it must be said there is a certain strain of contemporary classical that gets reviewed in places like Pitchfork.
> And here's a picture of So Percussion:
> View attachment 96032
> 
> ...


when I saw this topic today it made me laugh.....goodness it's made my day !!!! hipster!!!:lol::lol:

please, tell me who is a hipster? is it really a person wearing a beard as I could imagine from some comments???


----------



## Melvin (Mar 25, 2011)

I always wondered what is a 'hipster'? Ear plug gauges? Funny hats?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

My own definition would be: someone who is very concerned with image, looks and following the latest fashion and trends that are supposed to be hip, edgy and non-mainstream. And of course someone who is very much present on social media and needs to get affirmation all the time. Altogether an insecure individual with a painfully shallow personality.

I have no idea what hipster actually means. This is just the negative image I have in my mind. I don't think I've ever met anyone who is actually like that. It's just what I imagine someone with a hipster beard is like.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

Where I come from we release the hounds on hipsters.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

David OByrne said:


> no, it's the opposite. "Current fads" are what the mainstream media sell us :lol:


I'd say modern 'hipsterism' is definitely the commodification of so called 'alternative'. Almost nothing has escaped the marketisation machine, including alternative culture.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> I presume I'm not a hipster since without suspenders I have a hard time holding my pants up. But I rarely wear suspenders. I'm too hip for that.


If you really do wear braces (_suspenders_ has other connotations for an Englishman!) you're okay by me. I wear them rather a lot along with traditional plain-top trousers.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Agamemnon said:


> I don't know what music hipsters use to listen to but I think classical music has an attraction to snobs because classical music is 'highbrow' and elitist while pop music is deemed vulgar and populist.


Snobs, posers, anti-snobs (who adopt pop culture styles to appear common and show their disdain for snobs), hipsters who drink wine from a box, and anti -hipsters who beer from bed pan, y'all don't even own yourself.

I don't check with anyone to see what kind of music I want to listen to or talk about today.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

JeffD said:


> hipsters who drink wine from a box


In all seriousness, it's the most efficient way to package wine.


----------



## Poppy Popsicle (Jul 24, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I presume I'm not a hipster since without suspenders I have a hard time holding my pants up. But I rarely wear suspenders. I'm too hip for that.


Erm, Woodduck, a quiet word in your ear, please: suspenders in GB English are for holding your tights up. And pants are also a form of underwear! I think what you meant to say is that without "braces" you'd have a hard time keeping your "trousers" up.
Now, if I may mention Wagner, he loved satin undies, I hear, but I never read that he was into suspenders.


----------



## Poppy Popsicle (Jul 24, 2015)

Blancrocher said:


> I'm pretty sure suspenders are in again.


Only in soft porn movies, I think!!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Poppy Popsicle said:


> Erm, Woodduck, a quiet word in your ear, please: suspenders in GB English are for holding your *tights* up.


NO...for holding up stockings.


----------



## Poppy Popsicle (Jul 24, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> If you really do wear braces (_suspenders_ has other connotations for an Englishman!) you're okay by me. I wear them rather a lot along with traditional plain-top trousers.


You beat me to it, eugeneonagain!
@ Woodduck & Blancrocher: please ignore my previous points.


----------



## Poppy Popsicle (Jul 24, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> NO...for holding up stockings.


Quite right, stockings, not tights, sorry.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

David OByrne said:


> I was talking with a friend today about Beethoven and Stravinsky today and she kept telling me that it was a hipster interest. Seeing that it's not really culturally relevant anymore I sort of understand why she says so.
> 
> Do you think classical music is a hipster sub-culture? if not, why not? I'm a bit troubled about this personally


To be troubled about it is a sure sign of hipsterism, or, more precisely, a sign that a person is troubled by a hipster identity they can't acknowledge or come to terms with. Your friend sounds like someone it would be healthy to avoid.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 19, 2016)

Agamemnon said:


> I don't know what music hipsters use to listen to but I think classical music has an attraction to snobs because classical music is 'highbrow' and elitist while pop music is deemed vulgar and populist.


To me hipster music is best described as "shoegazing" music. You know these weird, dreamy people playing in the end of Twin Peaks episodes? For example 




Another example: super proto hipsters from -92: the finnish 22-pistepirkko: 




Now that being said, I don't understand what all that can possibly have in common with figures like Brahms or Strauss or Wagner.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

The vast majority of classical music aficionados are not hipsters.

For someone to say "classical music is a hipster interest", to me, is really like saying "I hate classical music, therefore *NOBODY* truthfully loves classical music, therefore, it is an esoteric endeavor appreciated only by people who are primarily *IMAGE DRIVEN* (hipsters)"

Pardon me for saying so, but shallow reasoning like this is similarly used by bigots and racists.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

This archive thread from the similar threads suggested below has a good discussion about so-called hipsterism related to modern music.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

As someone outside of all this, I can tell you that after reading the whole thread, none of you really agree what a 'hipster' is. Which, as I said earlier, just exposes it as another mostly meaningless label, that'll be about as relevant as 'beatnik' in no time at all.

It reminds me of a brilliant Simpsons quote...

"I used to be with 'it', but then they changed what 'it' was. Now what I'm with isn't 'it' anymore, and what's 'it' seems weird and scary. ...It'll happen to you!" 
-Abe (Grandpa) Simpson

_...this entire post can also be read as: you're all hipsters to me..._


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: Classical music is for ANYBODY & EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> OP: Classical music is for ANYBODY & EVERYBODY!!!


Even for people who cough?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Klassik said:


> Even for people who cough?


Yeah, but they should listen at home.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

No, but why would you care about this?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

alan davis said:


> Where I come from we release the hounds on hipsters.


I wish I came from where you come from.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

We've heard the stories about how McDonald's in the UK uses classical music to keep loud youths away. Well, they use this strategy in North America too it seems. I walked by the McDonald's in Ottawa's ByWard Market today. They had Baroque music playing loudly. It was so loud that it could be heard clearly even with their doors closed. This is an area with a lot of hipsters, but I didn't see ANY near the McDonald's. It's hard to say why they weren't in front of the McDonald's, but maybe it's because they hate Baroque music! :lol:

I didn't eat at McDonald's, but maybe I should have to support their efforts in cleaning up their neighborhood!


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Klassik said:


> We've heard the stories about how McDonald's in the UK uses classical music to keep loud youths away. Well, they use this strategy in North America too it seems. I walked by the McDonald's in Ottawa's ByWard Market today. They had Baroque music playing loudly. It was so loud that it could be heard clearly even with their doors closed. This is an area with a lot of hipsters, but I didn't see ANY near the McDonald's. It's hard to say why they weren't in front of the McDonald's, but maybe it's because they hate Baroque music! :lol:
> 
> I didn't eat at McDonald's, but maybe I should have to support their efforts in cleaning up their neighborhood!


What kind of hipster would hang out near a McDonald's anyway? It's waaay too mainstream.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Chronochromie said:


> What kind of hipster would hang out near a McDonald's anyway? It's waaay too mainstream.


Maybe a hipster that likes Chicken McNuggets? But any hipster would do better at Chick-fil-A...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Using this music as a deterrent was pioneered in Canada.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Maybe a hipster that likes Chicken McNuggets? But any hipster would do better at *Chick-fil-A*...


Is this a real thing? What does it even mean?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Chick-fil-A is not only real, it's quite good. The chicken tenders are high quality and well prepared, multiple dip sauces are available, and the waffle fries (skin on!) are superb.

Oddly, Chick-fil-A also became involved in one of our multiple politico-social controversies. The owners, who are pretty fundamentalist Christians, opposed same-sex marriage. So legions of enraged "liberals" turned out to protest their fascism. The chain also closes on Sundays.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Chronochromie said:


> What kind of hipster would hang out near a McDonald's anyway? It's waaay too mainstream.


Yeah, I'm not sure if there would be hipsters there anyway, but I'm just sharing my observation that there were no hipsters around in an area with a lot of hipsters where the Baroque music was being played loudly!



KenOC said:


> Maybe a hipster that likes Chicken McNuggets? But any hipster would do better at Chick-fil-A...


Religious hipsters probably love Chick-fil-A 

I once had Veggie McNuggets at a McDonald's in Bombay/Mumbai. Would hipsters consider that food selfie worthy? :lol:


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

KenOC said:


> Chick-fil-A is not only real, it's quite good. The chicken tenders are high quality and well prepared, multiple dip sauces are available, and the waffle fries (skin on!) are superb.
> 
> Oddly, Chick-fil-A also became involved in one of our multiple politico-social controversies. The owners, who are pretty fundamentalist Christians, opposed same-sex marriage. So legions of enraged "liberals" turned out to protest their fascism. The chain also closes on Sundays.


Well, I'm a vegetarian so no chicken for me. I've never even been in most fast food outlets - never been in a KFC or a McDonald's, just a Burger King over a decade ago.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Chick-fil-A is not only real, it's quite good. The chicken tenders are high quality and well prepared, multiple dip sauces are available, and the waffle fries (skin on!) are superb.
> 
> Oddly, Chick-fil-A also became involved in one of our multiple politico-social controversies. The owners, who are pretty fundamentalist Christians, opposed same-sex marriage. So legions of enraged "liberals" turned out to protest their fascism. The chain also closes on Sundays.


And when liberals wanted to boycott Chick-fil-a people who do not like liberals flocked to chic-fla-a.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And when liberals wanted to boycott Chick-fil-a people who do not like liberals flocked to chic-fla-a.


I'm sure in the long run everyone benefited from not eating junk food while protesting. I wouldn't be affected; I'm not a liberal, but a full-on Marxist. I don't waste time protesting or waving a placard.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> I'm sure in the long run everyone benefited from not eating junk food while protesting. I wouldn't be affected; I'm not a liberal, but a full-on Marxist. I don't waste time protesting or waving a placard.


It will be a great day for the world when marxism is flushed down the toliet for good.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> It will be a great day for the world when marxism is flushed down the toliet for good.


Don't mark your calendar yet. Except for national Schoenberg day.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

eugeneonagain said:


> Don't mark your calendar yet. Except for national Schoenberg day.


Sorry not a holiday in the U.S. so he does not get a day here.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

The Hipster Manifesto


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Klassik said:


> Religious hipsters probably love Chick-fil-A


Can there be religious hipsters?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Can there be religious hipsters?


Of course, but they must pick the correct and trendiest religion.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Can there be religious hipsters?





EdwardBast said:


> Of course, but they must pick the correct and trendiest religion.


There is a hipsterish student at work. I say hipsterish because I don't think she's fully hipster, but she plays around with hipster ideas. Anyway, there was this one week where she switched between being Atheist, Buddhist, and Jewish! She made Mahler look committed! :lol:


----------



## Poppy Popsicle (Jul 24, 2015)

EdwardBast said:


> Of course, but they must pick the correct and trendiest religion.


What then is the "in" religion these days?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Poppy Popsicle said:


> What then is the "in" religion these days?


Zoroastrianism, obviously!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Western Classical music is for people who want to assimilate into the higher ranks of Western culture (or reasonable facsimiles of upward-mobility and affluence), like Gustav Dudamel and Asian youth.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

As long as you're not lying to yourself about liking classical music, you should not be concerned about the labels.

Classical music should be grouped under intellectual interests, like physics or mathematics. And it is not only limited to that. Listening to Bach for me is like tourism or getting a fresh breath of air - an escape, if you will.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

millionrainbows said:


> Western Classical music is for people who want to assimilate into the higher ranks of Western culture (or reasonable facsimiles of upward-mobility and affluence), like Gustav Dudamel and Asian youth.


This looks bad at face value, but it's so often true.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> Western Classical music is for people who want to assimilate into the higher ranks of Western culture (or reasonable facsimiles of upward-mobility and affluence), like Gustav Dudamel and Asian youth.


This captures the hipster mentality perfectly! Hipsters think of cultural objects as social markers and symbols of class and status, the scraps from which they attempt to fabricate and project a real human personality. Those of us who are already grounded individuals with authentic human identities hear Western Classical music as art with aesthetic value. We don't worry about our ethnicity or social status. We listen because we like music.


----------



## Chromatose (Jan 18, 2016)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> And when liberals wanted to boycott Chick-fil-a people who do not like liberals flocked to chic-fla-a.


Quite honestly liberals and the LGBTQ community goes there, nobody beats their chicken, all views aside. This is why they do more than triple the business of KFC with less than 1/3 the locations.

Also it should be mentioned that since their founder died the company has been doing alot to shift their image. The day after the tragedy at pulse happened in Florida, chick-fil-a fed all the victims, and responders for free even though it was a sunday, (they still close on Sundays though, but if they had it right it would be Saturday).

Sorry to hijack the OP and turn it into the Chick-fil-A discussion thread. What was the OP again something silly about hipsters?


----------

